# Secret to growing Crypts/how tall do they get?



## Ravenmoon (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh, and one other thing I forgot to mention, I've read that some people claim that certain varieties of wendtii grow larger than others (i.e. red grows taller and bushier than bronze). Is this true, and if so, which varieties are taller than the others?


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

It depends how happy they are, that is, what kind of environment you give it.
I've kept them under 6 inches in my low tech but the same crypt would grow over a foot in my high tech tank.


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

I have one i bought at my LFS as "lutea" It's about 7" or 8" tall. It may not be Lutea though.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

Oh man, I got a Crypt package from a member of my local club... 

These ones were seriously 36+" from the roots to the tips....

Rootcaps/tabs are supposed to really make them take off...


----------



## Swan900 (Apr 27, 2010)

Hey friend. I like crypts too. I have a Crypt 'Beckettii' thats my tallest at about 30cm from the top of the roots to tallest leave. I have a Wendtii Red that is about 20cm across like a huge bush but only 10cm tall. Ive found that the Wendtii crypts are the bushier and dont grow as tall as others. If you want a really lush green crypt I would advise you to try and get Pontederiifolia. Also get some root tabs and put a couple around each plant. It helped reduce my melt with them and also improves growth. Rootmedic ones are good. 

When it comes to moving established crypts when you use a substrate like mine you will find when you pull them up, up comes the cloudy substrate in the water and over the plants, which is annoying. So try and get the placement right first time. When I purchased about 6 crypts recently all of differnet sp. I planned them out before hand with info from the internet and my experience saying how tall/wide they grow. When they arrived it tottally threw out my planning as the ones that were supposed to be tall were large and vice versa! So keep that in mind whilst you choose, but in your list the Wendtii in my tanks are the smallest in height but bushy. The Undulata a medium sized one but preferably grows in height and the Lutea the tallest and with broader leaves too.

Hopes that helps.


----------

